# OTA Broke Droid 3



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

my friends d3 recieved ota the other day, same day he installed tether by clockwork mod. after that day he *CANT *factory reset, ive tried everything but odin, i cant get the phone into download mode the way it says everywhere, i know its not my ports i used odin yesterday on a i500 i know it works can someone be my savor so i can be someones savor


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

First of all what exactly is wrong with the Droid 
Second-
Did you try turning the device on while holding in the up and down volume buttons at the same time then press the power button. Then Use the down volume to select Recovery, which should take you to a screen with the android and a caution triangle. After that press in the up and down volume buttons to bring up stock recovery and choose wipe data using the down arrow or volume down and select with power button then choose yes and it should wipe all data. Press the power button on reboot to reboot the phone.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

ive done that, it doesnt wipe anything. everything is still there i mean everything ive tried to format the internal in the phone and from my pc nothing. it force closes everything nearly, ive tried everything im telling ya if i could get the phone to download mode i could use odin to flash a stock un-updated version, they phone basicly is bricked he can barely text call or net, ive tryied every method other than odin, im about to buy one of those usb download jigs or make one but from what im reading it probably wont work either.


----------



## samsam1441 (Oct 8, 2011)

What is the OTA version?


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

samsam1441 said:


> What is the OTA version?


iknow its 2.3.4, i think it might be the phone he said when he got he couldnt remove pics or things like that, ive formated the internal many ways and bamm back to how it was


----------



## samsam1441 (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you tried FXZ flashing?


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

whats that i have been searching for ways to fix the phone, it tells me inconsistent uids WTF lol it started doing this the other day with this part, it boots reg running but 3 apps wont work, its like its stuck st this point, then after you bog the phone down it reboots into the phone saying the uid thing saying something about getting lucky, then force closed the factory reset wizard and what not idk what to do what is this fxz flashing?


----------



## samsam1441 (Oct 8, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> whats that i have been searching for ways to fix the phone, it tells me inconsistent uids WTF lol it started doing this the other day with this part, it boots reg running but 3 apps wont work, its like its stuck st this point, then after you bog the phone down it reboots into the phone saying the uid thing saying something about getting lucky, then force closed the factory reset wizard and what not idk what to do what is this fxz flashing?


Go to this thread, and download one of the methods: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4370-sbf-droid-3-fastboot-files-55959-and-56890/

Follow the instructions and see if it flashes and fixes the problems. If it doesn't flash then you may wanna call Verizon and have them send ya a replacement.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

i told him to they said that he needs to call tech support lol, im not far from it, when i google that flash method nothing showed up

oh and ive done every method on that thread lol


----------



## samsam1441 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea your down to calling tech support.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

thats what i told him and the replaced it so weds were rooting and probably going to put a rom on it if we find one stable enough if not just debloat it it lol


----------

